# Network Configuration



## rg25 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am trying to setup my nic.  I tried to change the /etc/rc.conf.

I coudn't find where you specify the dns servers, default gateway, unless network configuration is specified some place else.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 15, 2009)

The DNS servers are in /etc/resolv.conf, the default gateway is set in /etc/rc.conf (defaultrouter=), the NIC is set in /etc/rc.conf (ifconfig_).

resolver(5)
rc.conf(5)
/etc/defaults/rc.conf (do not edit!)
ifconfig(8)

And, as always: The Handbook
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html

The [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd] command should give you the name of your nic, e.g. xl0, fxp0, be0, em0, etc. Maybe it's already in [cmd=]ifconfig -a[/cmd].


----------

